# I'm the new girl ♥ love me he he



## chavezwifey (Oct 23, 2008)

hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 loves just wanted to introduce myself... i am a 20 year old girl who is married and has a one year old baby girl... yes, yes, i know I'm young but i would not have it another way lol♥  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  love the life that i have!!! i am a MAC freak i seriously buy MAC every week I'm spending tooo much money.. but anything for the love of mac he he!!
but i have calmed down a lot i have to remind my self i need gas in my car!!!

which that sucks .. shitty gas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..lol

anyways i would love to become a real good friend to all of you MAC Addicts ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAKE UP LOVERS HERE I AM he he


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello


----------



## chavezwifey (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_





 Hello_

 
hi love thanks for welcoming me!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 23, 2008)

Enjoy Specktra!  If you love makeup, this is the place!  And the people here are amazing.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 26, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2008)

This place here is community heaven


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 26, 2008)

welcome


----------



## florabundance (Oct 26, 2008)

hey and welcome!!


----------

